# Albuquerque to Chicago to Washington, DC



## abqdave (Jan 4, 2009)

In ABQ…MY ADVENTURE GETTING TO THE TRAIN

12/23 late in the day…partner and I went to the ABQ station to ask when the earliest we could drop our bags off the next morning would be. They open at 9:45am, but were told can drop our bags off right now! We weren’t packed yet, and still had to deal with bringing the dogs to the kennel, so just decided to pack tonight and arrive right when they open.

Checked our bags at 9:45am 12/24. Drove to the airport park-and-ride, as we had to fly back. The parking lot was full, but they let us in anyway as long as I agreed to leave the keys so they could park my car when a space freed-up. It never occurred to me that a huge airport parking lot would be filled, so I was very grateful they took my car. Took the city bus which goes directly from the airport to the Alvarado Transit Center. At about 10:15 got a call from the cat sitter…she couldn’t get into the house. I give the pet sitter service the keys to the lock and deadbolt, but not to the storm door (so I don’t have to worry about them possibly breaking into the house in the future). Whoops, forgot to leave the storm door unlocked!

As I had dropped the car off already, and ABQ has few taxis, the only quick option was to take the bus to home to unlock the door. Luckily we were almost at Central Ave, so I could transfer to the Rapid Ride bus (which runs every 11 minutes with limited stops, so I should not have a long wait and should have a quick trip) and, since it is a weekday, the bus route that goes the rest of the way to my house runs every 20 minutes. I should just be able to make it there and downtown. I live in the foothills on the eastern edge of ABQ about 13 miles from downtown, city buses average 12 mph, and the SW Chief is leaving at 12:55pm…so time is very tight.

Made it home, unlocked the door, and made it to ATC at 12:35pm! Partner had made sleeping car attendant aware of issue, I kept text messaging my progress, and he was standing outside the car waiting for me as I ran from ATC to Amtrak. Welcomed me on-board, with no admonishment that I was last minute, which I appreciated. I considered making a joke that I had forgotten my ticket and needed to run home again, but thought better of it.

SOUTHWEST CHIEF

Some may recall a post from earlier this year that I had a not-as-good-as-I-hoped-for overnight on the Southwest Chief to L.A. and back during Memorial Day week. I am happy to report this trip was completely different.

Sat for lunch 5 minutes after boarding with 2 older ladies who were getting off at Lamy. I had a rice and chicken dish with chocolate caramel pie for dessert, both were good. Waiter was good. The countryside going north from ABQ kept getting better and better. Traveling through people’s back yards is very interesting, saw homes in the pueblos with hornos, much cattle, horses, sheep, etc. I was especially curious to see where the new tracks for the NM Rail Runner split off from the former BNSF tracks at La Bajada hill.

Just after this area, the train goes through a narrow cut in the rocks (with a sign that warns it is just wide enough for a train to slip through). North of here we stop at the small station at Lamy. There was a lot of snow on the ground once we got north of La Bajada, so the train had to make 3 stops to let people on/off on clear spots on the platform.

We continued slowly north. We stopped in Canyoncito (an Anglicized spelling, but it was an official BNSF sign) and waited for the #4 southbound train to pass. The train continued slowly around curves on the side of small canyons…it was your stereotypical beautiful southwestern scenery. I have driven on I-25 through Glorieta pass (just north of Santa Fe), and to be honest it isn’t particularly scenic, but on the train tracks it was beautiful. There is an old abandoned railroad station in Glorieta that I hadn’t known was there. After Glorieta, the train goes to Las Vegas, NM. What a shame that big, beautiful train station has no use. Proceeded through the plains of northeast New Mexico, as the sun was setting. Dinner was a special Christmas Eve turkey dinner, very good. Same good waiter. Ate with a man from Garden City, KS who had lived in ABQ for a while. Told interesting stories of his childhood as 1 of 5 boys on a ranch in Kansas, also as we approached Raton stories of bar hopping in Trinidad, CO.

Paul, our sleeping car attendant, was excellent. Had coffee and juice always available. He decorated the coffee area with Christmas lights. He had offered to turn down the bed, and I knew he meant it. However, I knew how to do it from last trip, so I just did it. He did put it back up the next morning. He had bottled water in the room and dropped a newspaper off.

The bathrooms worked! We went to bed at 9-ish, I was tired after the stress of the morning. Slept the first part of the evening, but woke up in the middle of the night. Why do trains have to constantly toot the horn, all night long? At 2am going through the middle of Kansas, what are they tooting at? I know some bureaucrat must have made a rule that trains must sound the horn at every road, because of an accident that happened at a crossing in 1913…but really, is it necessary? At a dirt road in the middle of Kansas, where the nearest farmhouse is 5 miles to the north, where would anyone be going at 2 in the morning? Stop tooting the d**n horn all night long.

Got up a 6-ish for breakfast with the train stopped in Kansas City. Had scrambled eggs, which were cold and powdered tasting, sausage patties and hash browns. First bad meal on Amtrak. Just sat with partner. Train made good time across Missouri, getting up to 89 mph (partners cell phone has GPS). I knew parts of NM and AZ were 90, but didn’t know about MO. We also seemed to go fast in KS, but as it was at night I don’t know how fast. The track seems to be in better shape here than in other areas. Tried the shower. It was pretty easy to use, plenty of soap, hot water and towels.

There are a lot of small towns with boarded up businesses in the Midwest. I guess it is the de-population of the great plains. It is sad. Lunch was a burger, was OK. Also lunch was just with partner. Arrived in Chicago in early afternoon.

I really enjoyed this trip.

CAPITOL LIMITED

The Southwest Chief portion of the trip was spectacular, the Capitol Limited portion was competent. Not bad, just business like.

Trip started in the first class lounge at Chicago Union Station. Having worked retail in the past, I have to keep in mind these people are working on Christmas Day and would probably rather not be. Staff were competent, were…ahem…good at keeping people in orderly lines, and got our reservations for dinner on the train taken. Good enough.

The train was very different than the Southwest Chief. I saw a placard that it was remodeled in 2004. It was blue and white and plasticy. The dining car especially was quite a shock. The tables were all sorts of interesting shapes and placed at odd angles.

We sat with an old couple from Illinois; an eccentric special needs teacher (retired) and her husband, an 85 year old retired principal. They had first met about 30 years ago but only married 13 years ago. They were very interesting and pleasant. It was a fun dinner. The train seemed short-staffed; service was very slow, food (we both had the flat-iron steak) was just OK. Again, I think it was the downside of traveling on Christmas. I wasn’t upset, the company was worth the less-than-par service and food quality. (I had the steak on my last trip, where it was excellent.). Also, the Southwest Chief has a noticably smaller passenger load..I would guess half-full. The Capitol Limited was full.

Our sleeping car attendant was Darryl, who was pleasant enough. I took him up on his offer to make-up the room. I slept better the second night. Next morning I had the French toast, which was ok. I did not ask for him to make-up the room; I heard other people looking for him, and it was not a big deal to me to do it myself. He was a very large man, and I think he was physically limited as to how much he could do. I did see him get other people’s rooms made, get meals, he did leave a newspaper, so I don’t think he was lazy, he just did what he was capable of doing. I was OK with that.

For lunch had a sandwich, which was fine. Sat with a man who was doing the USA Rail pass. He started in California, went to Portland (OR) and Seattle, where he was caught in the snow storms and had various delays and missed connections. He took the Empire Builder to Chicago. His luggage was lost a few times, and his sleeping car attendant forgot to wake him up for Pittsburgh, so he was getting off at another town and taking a cab back. Amtrak was taking care of the cost, had given him free upgrades for his many delays, had FedEx-ed his lost luggage, so he was still in a good state of mind. I thought he had a great attitude.

The trip across Pennsylvania is slow. I was surprised at how many wind turbines I saw. Harpers Ferry, WV was very pretty. I really got excited as we got closer and closer to Washington, DC. Saw Acelas and other electric locomotives in Union Station.

MY CONCLUSION

I think it takes practice to get used to traveling by train, just as it does to travel by plane. I am now used to it, so that was part of why I had a better time. Also, a good crew makes all the difference. The Southwest Chief crew were wonderful, and it helped me be in a good state of mind.

I flew back and had the usual full-day of travel from the east coast to ABQ. Flying s**ks. Whatever shortcomings Amtrak has, for me it is preferable to flying. How about...arriving at the airport at just after noon (for a 6pm flight), and being told we couldn't check our bags before 2pm? We had to sit around with our 2 large and 2 small bags each (we packed for 11 days). And then we were charged an extra $25 each for the second bag (a new policy since I made my reservation in August).

I was relaxed and happy on the train portion of the trip, was hurried and stressed on the plane portion. And there is no question as to whether rough track or turbulence is worse.


----------



## printman2000 (Jan 6, 2009)

abqdave said:


> The dining car especially was quite a shock. The tables were all sorts of interesting shapes and placed at odd angles.


That would be a Cross Country Cafe car (CCC). They have rebuilt many diners into this format with the idea it would serve as a dining car AND a lounge car.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with you about plane travel! I'll take Amtrak any day over any airline in the US!

I have not flown anywhere since (IIRC) 2003 - even through I have over 500K frequent flyer miles! I too do not like getting to the airport XX hours early, paying extra for this, paying extra for that, etc... - once I got to KIN and was just parking the car when the train pulled in! (BTW - I made it!) Try that at ORD or DCA or SFO!

BTW - Thanks for the report!


----------



## trainfan (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for your report!!! I love the SW Chief , Ive done Chi -LAX 2 times and had good crews. never rode the

Capital, For future reference I think one of the members of this forum is a cab driver in ABQ , I think Alan knows

and can probably get you a name and contact#

Trainfan


----------

